# bujias nissan sentra II xe



## KLS (Aug 25, 2004)

Hola, soy de Chile y un amigo tiene un Sentra II ex y le llego la hora de cambiar las bujias, y me gustaria comprarlas yo mismo para cambiarlas, me gustaria saber cuales son las bujias originales para este auto, que marca son..., ya que cuando le cambiaron la ultima vez, mi amigo que me contaba que no le pusieron las originales.
gracias!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Los nombres cambian mucho entre paises por lo que se necesita el año y que motor trae, la mejor marca para nuestros carros es NGK hay varios modelos.

Los mejores cables para bujias tambien son los NGK.

Mucho Exito


----------

